# TuRBo corners - UBL buffer



## AbstractAlg (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the list of algorithms for TuRBo corners with UBL as buffer, and UFR and URB as targets.
Has algorithms, cycles and images.

http://serbiaopen.comuf.com/cube.html

Here also pictures of site, if maybe can't open site or don't want to.



 



 

If you find something wrong please tell me so I can fix it.

Fixed algorithms in clockwise table, some of them were swapped. 
Now tested all the algs, should be okay.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

Why not just use comms? Always found TuRBo corners odd.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 31, 2012)

I personally, just can't get used to comms. I fully understand them, I know every type of comm, understand cancellations, I how to reckognize certain type, but there is no way for me to execute commutator based cycles fast enough as I would, for example - OP. It probably takes serious amount of practice, and the time is something I don't have right now, I would probably switch to comms on summer school break. So till then I try to reduce as much as thinking and reckognition as possible to only brain-dead execution.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> I personally, just can't get used to comms. I fully understand them, I know every type of comm, understand cancellations, I how to reckognize certain type, but there is no way for me to execute commutator based cycles fast enough as I would, for example - OP. It probably takes serious amount of practice, and the time is something I don't have right now, I would probably switch to comms on summer school break. So till then I try to reduce as much as thinking and reckognition as possible to only brain-dead execution.


 
That's true.... I'm in the process of switching from op to comms for corners and the thinking is serious right now. In a couple months, all be fluent.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 31, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> ... In a couple months, all be fluent.


 
There's the problem. 
Ain't just comms, but also algorithms, for Orthogonal cases, and so, and I just don't have enough time to learn, AND practice. I might learn, but without practice its extremely short-term memo and insecure execution. Waiting school break. :/


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> There's the problem.
> Ain't just comms, but also algorithms, for Orthogonal cases, and so, and I just don't have enough time to learn, AND practice. I might learn, but without practice its extremely short-term memo and insecure execution. Waiting school break. :/


 
Orthagonals can be done with comms. Do sighted solves and don't constrict yourself to bh comms.


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for these algs, I'm thinking about learning these soon. Do you mind making a video tutorial, or at least maybe a walkthrough solve? By walkthrough solve I mean something like this: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 6, 2012)

Riley said:


> Thanks for these algs, I'm thinking about learning these soon. Do you mind making a video tutorial, or at least maybe a walkthrough solve?



You're welcome. 

I will consider doing video tutorial, but I am in process of developing some freestyle method, few case-types and fast, commutator based, with low move count, easy to execute and recognize.
TuRBo corners aren't that useful to be learned just as set of algorithms, recognition is main problem, kinda tricky, at least in my case.
If I decide to make a video, it will be about TuRBo edges and freestyle corner method of mine.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

Example solve please


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 24, 2012)

I will try to make some, but I do not use TuRBo corners. Things changed and now I use commutators.
Wait a few days (4 max) and I will make one example at least.


----------



## aaronb (Jun 25, 2012)

These algorithms could also be used with a UBR buffer, correct? The diagrams will just be off. Am I correct?


----------



## A Leman (Jun 25, 2012)

aaronb said:


> These algorithms could also be used with a UBR buffer, correct? The diagrams will just be off. Am I correct?



Correct; I am actually suprised he did not put his buffer in the middle and shoot at the UFL piece

As for TuRBo algs I use these for the UBR Buffer
UBR-ULB-URF) x' R2 U2 RDR' U2 RDR x
UBR-ULB-FUR) [R, BLB'] 
UBR-ULB-RFU) y RU2R D R'U2R D' R2 y

UBR-BUL-URF) R2 D' RU2R' D RU2R
UBR-BUL-FUR) L'B2L' F2 LB2L' F2 L2 executed as r'U2L' D2 LU2L' D2 L2 x
UBR-BUL-RFU) F' LU2L' F L F'U2F L'

UBR-LBU-URF) [R'F'R, B']
UBR-LBU-FUR) [R, U'L'U]
UBR-LBU-RFU) F2 L2 F'R2F L2 F'R2F' executed as x U2 L2 U'R2U L2 U'R2U' 

AND THE INVERSES 
also by solving them in this order you can do time attacks.


----------



## aaronb (Jun 25, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Correct; I am actually suprised he did not put his buffer in the middle and shoot at the UFL piece


Thanks for your response here, and in the BLD OAQT. Really helpful


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey. I know that using a new method always means, that you have to get used to the new method, practise and so on.
But i really have to think a lot, when using TuRBo for corners. I learned the algorithms 1 day ago, so i am stil new to it of course. I just wanted to ask for any tips maybe. You have any idea how to set up the corners without thinking TOOOO much about the orientation.


Thanks,

Greeting, Dennis


----------



## A Leman (Sep 9, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Hey. I know that using a new method always means, that you have to get used to the new method, practise and so on.
> But i really have to think a lot, when using TuRBo for corners. I learned the algorithms 1 day ago, so i am stil new to it of course. I just wanted to ask for any tips maybe. You have any idea how to set up the corners without thinking TOOOO much about the orientation.
> 
> 
> ...



A thing that helped me was memorizing the shapes of the 3 viewpoint shifts of the 9 algs. This made setups easier. Then it is a matter of practice and using pure comms when they show up.

EX: UBR-RDB-BDL has three targets as a triangle but from the UBR perspective it does not look like a Turbo alg(since the middle target is not faced upwards.). After you can recognize the viewpoint shifts you can see it as x' [R'F'R, B'] x

tricks like that can help. most of it is practice and replacing stuff with comms. one of the best things about turbo is how its movecount is normally optimal(but not the best) on the long BH cases.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Sep 9, 2012)

Tip: don't use TuRBo.

Sad, but true. Doing setup and then thinking even extra more to see in what orientation is now is just too much thinking overall. Do commutators, learn bh, add some commutators to 3op, that's what I would suggest. I tried TuRBo when I just couldn't stand the idea of practicing/learning all the commutators, but soon gave up on turbo because it hurts my brain.

I wouldn't suggest doing TuRBo for corners.

Cheers!


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 9, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Tip: don't use TuRBo.
> 
> Sad, but true. Doing setup and then thinking even extra more to see in what orientation is now is just too much thinking overall. Do commutators, learn bh, add some commutators to 3op, that's what I would suggest. I tried TuRBo when I just couldn't stand the idea of practicing/learning all the commutators, but soon gave up on turbo because it hurts my brain.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the guide that you just deemed absolutely pointless.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. Well at least i want to try TuRBo, since i just learned the algorithms now. 
I would like to learn BH, but its just TOOO big i think..

@A Leman:
How fast are you with TuRBo? 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## A Leman (Sep 10, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thanks for the answers. Well at least i want to try TuRBo, since i just learned the algorithms now.
> I would like to learn BH, but its just TOOO big i think..
> 
> @A Leman:
> ...



I use BH and don't think it's TOOO big. After you understand interchangability and constructing comms, they all seem like the same cases which is why people say to just do BH. Either way, Turbo helped my transition from 3OP to BH so it has been helpfull.

When I used almost pure turbo, I averaged around 16-17sec for corners, but this took alot of serious work to get comfortable with.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 10, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I use BH and don't think it's TOOO big. After you understand interchangability and constructing comms, they all seem like the same cases which is why people say to just do BH. Either way, Turbo helped my transition from 3OP to BH so it has been helpfull.
> 
> When I used almost pure turbo, I averaged around 16-17sec for corners, but this took alot of serious work to get comfortable with.



Ok, i avg about 15-20 seconds with Old Pochmann. 
Mmhh..Maybe its not worth it, to put "a lot of serious work" in it...
If i would start learning BH, i would know 18 cases already, so it wasnt for nothing anyway, right?

Dennis


----------



## Berkmann18 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry for the off-topic question, but I'm confused on the fact that BH is or not the same method as Comms.
And for TuRBo corners, it's pretty much easy to know the algs unless you're totally unfamiliar with COLL as some cases a pure 3-cycle corner comms.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2015)

BH = commutators. Some may not appear to be as they are often 2*3-cycles that cancel moves, but they are all based on commutators.


----------

